# Episode 4.1 - New Video Live



## Philip Dunkley (16/2/15)

Hey Guys,

New video is online. Delve into the Cartel Mods, Vapour Mountain Juices and Some News of a New SA Product. It is entitles 4.1 due to the fact that the second video will be put up tomorrow as part of this with some interviews and footage from the ANML and SMAX launch at Vape King on 16 February 2015.

Enjoy Guys

Here it is:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/15)

Now I need to test the 2 new VM Juices!


----------



## Paulie (16/2/15)

Great Video man


----------



## shaunnadan (16/2/15)

Awesome video dude !

keep it up


----------



## BigAnt (16/2/15)

Keep it up 
In future reviews please do some close ups especially on the mods, rda's, tanks ect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (16/2/15)

Great Review once again. 
thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/2/15)

@BigAnt Will start doing the close up's this week again. Sorry for that, technical mishaps have been at work!!


----------

